# First Red



## Furbuster69 (Feb 4, 2010)

Me and Fox Commander got the first red of the year!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

hey nice work man! what did he come in to?


----------



## Furbuster69 (Feb 4, 2010)

cottontail distress. about 200 yards haha


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

hand call or electronic?


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice, we dont have many reds here in Texas. We have called up 2 in the past 15 years if that tells you how rare they are around here. I have never personally shot one myself and have always wanted to!!


----------



## UTcoyoteklr (Feb 3, 2010)

i havent been able to call one in and i live were there is tons of them


----------



## Furbuster69 (Feb 4, 2010)

Electronic caller. Foxpro to be exact. They are nice but Greys are way more fun when they charge you haha


----------

